# Whos tying what?



## Joe. T.

just curious to what your tying salt or fresh.heres some simple ones to get it started.


----------



## daddyhoney

An art of it's own. Thanks you, Gary


----------



## Billy Baroo

Ill play...


----------



## flyfishingmike

Your tying is a work of art!

I just throw some things together and hit the river.

Here is my "Carnival Ride", "Salsa Buster", and "Red Devil".

Tried them out today.

(There is a "Carnival Ride" inside the Rio)


----------



## Boboe

No pics on me, but I'm tying articulated bunny leeches in black, in white, and in flesh. They're finished with #2s, are 5" long, and have big dumbbell eyes. Also tying smaller clousers in pink/white, chartreuse/white, tan/white on #8s.


----------



## Billy Baroo

Mike, 

Did you dip them in fish scent too? Lol. Cool jigs but I am sure you have some cooler patterns.


----------



## Fishing Fedora

Here's a couple:

Tarpon Toad:









Little bonefish critter:









Forgot the name of this one:









Bone Toads:









Flat top baitfish:


----------



## Roofish

I'm tying. What? After looking @ those who knows what you'd call mine LOL


----------



## Joe. T.

cool stuff billy b i like that crawfish pretty slick.mike and fedora cool stuff keep them coming.roofish post them up .


----------



## Mason m

*flys*
















deer hair bug tied using feathers from a gadwall
















my favorite color clouser








epoxy shrimp


----------



## Joe. T.

good stuff mason.


----------



## Meadowlark

I don't tie as much as I used to....but still enjoy throwing together BH nymphs for catching bluegills. The nice thing about 'gill fishing... if it has some rubber legs on it, it will catch fish.


----------



## Joe. T.

,


----------



## Joe. T.

.


----------



## Xplorin08

Handy work Joe T. Honey do list has not allowed me to sit at the table to let the imagination and creativity run wild...


----------



## Charlie2

*Flies*

A bunch of good looking ties.

Mine look rather shabby in comparison, but they do catch fish. I call them 'Big Uglies'. C2


----------



## Coconut Groves

I've got two trips coming up - one I already got flies for, and the other I need some new ones. You can always tell a trip is coming when the lab looks like this:









The hot fly for this trip are sardines. Here they are before getting eyes and epoxy:










There are two post eyes and clear goo, drying on the wheel:










Here two sardines, complete and ready to go:









Those are pretty big flies, 3/0, so here it is on the vice to give perspective:









Here are some general salt flies for albies and jacks:









And a baby dorado fly:









Here are tandem rigs to use with tube flies. This is using steel wire, 6/0 hooks, tying down the wire ends, then laying down epoxy to coat it:










I'll be throwing more together over the next few weeks. Going to make some large billfish tube flies too.


----------



## Joe. T.

nice ties CG,where you headed?


----------



## Coconut Groves

Joe. T. said:


> nice ties CG,where you headed?


Going to Little Cayman in April with the wife for a mix of diving, beach and fishing. Self guided bones, small tarpon and maybe permit. Pretty much have an arsenal already tied for those.

At the end of May I am going to East Cape Baja for roosters, dorado, sails and anything else that gets in my way. The sardines are for the roosters.


----------



## Canberra

Great looking flies!


----------



## Joe. T.

just ordered 2 of these they just look sick.


----------



## Fishing Fedora

Coconut Groves said:


> Going to Little Cayman in April with the wife for a mix of diving, beach and fishing. Self guided bones, small tarpon and maybe permit. Pretty much have an arsenal already tied for those.
> 
> At the end of May I am going to East Cape Baja for roosters, dorado, sails and anything else that gets in my way. The sardines are for the roosters.


Are you going to stay at the Southern Cross Club? Looked at that for my honeymoon in September, but decided on something different. That little tarpon lake looks like a blast.


----------



## Billy Baroo

Joe. T. said:


> just ordered 2 of these they just look sick.


I have seen these flies first hand at the shop. They are very cool but the hook gap scares me since the foam takes up a lot of the room between the shank and hook.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Fishing Fedora said:


> Are you going to stay at the Southern Cross Club? Looked at that for my honeymoon in September, but decided on something different. That little tarpon lake looks like a blast.


Southern Cross Club is high cotton - very pricey for my taste. Little Cayman isn't cheap by any means, but I found a good value that includes diving at Paradise Villas. I go on a few trips a year, so I stay mid-low range, otherwise, I couldn't do a few trips a year!


----------



## Joe. T.

Billy Baroo said:


> I have seen these flies first hand at the shop. They are very cool but the hook gap scares me since the foam takes up a lot of the room between the shank and hook.


 BB you were right the gap is pretty narrow.it seems if they had used a thin wire wrap on the hook shank insted of the bead it would give it a little more room but i have to admit they look awesome. looking forward to throwing it in the thick grass for a tailing stocker.


----------



## Coconut Groves

Joe. T. said:


> BB you were right the gap is pretty narrow.it seems if they had used a thin wire wrap on the hook shank insted of the bead it would give it a little more room but i have to admit they look awesome. looking forward to throwing it in the thick grass for a tailing stocker.


Who makes these crabs and what are they called? At first I thought the coating would be a bit splashy, but my favorite crab fly is a bauer, which also has a slick back to it.


----------



## Billy Baroo

Coconut Groves said:


> Who makes these crabs and what are they called? At first I thought the coating would be a bit splashy, but my favorite crab fly is a bauer, which also has a slick back to it.


The main selling point to this fly is that it is light( even with epoxy), weedless, and because of the foam will ride hook up with a neutral bouyence.

But like alot of flies out there, they are tied for the fisherman and not for the fish....

one of the big three tie it, pick one. it doesnt matter in the end.


----------



## Joe. T.

Coconut Groves said:


> Who makes these crabs and what are they called? At first I thought the coating would be a bit splashy, but my favorite crab fly is a bauer, which also has a slick back to it.


i ordered mine from BF outfitters .its called meade's(Rob) gutless crab.


----------



## NWcurlew

Haven't tied in about four years but dusted off the vise and spun a few bugs.


----------



## Joe. T.

nice ties.


----------



## CueroGobblers88

Can't figure out how to post multiple pics from an iphone, but here is one...?


----------



## Xplorin08

Been pretty successful with these flies as of late. Made these for my brother who's making a trip to the Lower Laguna Madre this weekend.


----------



## Joe. T.

nice crabs X


----------



## Laguna Freak

*got the bug*

thanks to Greg Welander and Stacy Lynn at Sportsmans Finest...I got the fly tying bug sad3sm

Tied this marsh crab last night at the store's Tuesday night fly tying class. It was my 2nd time to spin hair (elk) and worked out...ok, I think. :cheers:


----------



## Billy Baroo

I have Greg on speed dial..always knowledgable and friendly. Great store.


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Smartt Deadhead minnow*

I've been working on tying a couple different sizes/color patterns on a size 1 hook. I added in a weedguard.


----------



## Joe T

easy and effective.....


----------



## redkiller99

Joe T said:


> easy and effective.....


That second one is a "gotcha"...correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe T

yep.


----------



## bugchunker

*My addition*

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Joe T

very nice bugchunker.


----------

